# Caméra et appareil photo ipad3



## gaara_sensei (22 Avril 2012)

Bonjour je ai une question



Est ce que quelqu un peut tester avec son iPad 3 quand vousa passez du mode photo au modes video est ce que l écran zoom beaucoup en mode vidéo ? 


Cad est ce que quand vous appuyer sur le logo vidéo, ce qui s affiche à l écran de l iPad est beaucoup différent de celle de l appareil photo ? Merci


----------



## Tox (22 Avril 2012)

Même constat sur mon appareil avec la caméra dorsale.


----------



## PDD (24 Avril 2012)

gaara_sensei a dit:


> Bonjour je ai une question
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui environ un facteur deux avec mon IPad 3


----------



## iToOuchFR (24 Avril 2012)

Le zoom en vidéo c'est normal, sur tout les appareils de Apple avec une caméra fait cette effet


----------



## Manic (24 Avril 2012)

Ce "zoom", qui n'est est pas vraiment un, est normal. Le capteur de la caméra est de 5 MP avec une résolution de 2592x1936 et filmer en HD (1920x80) équivaut à environ 2 MP. L'application Appareil photo, en mode vidéo, n'affiche que la portion des pixels utilisée, d'où l'effet de zoom.

Certains réflex numérique ont le même effet à cause de la taille des capteurs et de la conception des lentilles.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Avril 2012)

Manic a dit:


> Ce "zoom", qui n'est est pas vraiment un, est normal. Le capteur de la caméra est de 5 MP avec une résolution de 2592x1936 et filmer en HD (1920x80) équivaut à environ 2 MP. L'application Appareil photo, en mode vidéo, n'affiche que la portion des pixels utilisée, d'où l'effet de zoom.
> 
> Certains réflex numérique ont le même effet à cause de la taille des capteurs et de la conception des lentilles.



Sur un reflex numérique de qualité (je ne parle pas d'un bas de gamme, mais d'un appareil type 5d mkII OU III, 1d-x), il n'y a pas de drop, la focale reste: ça serait une catastrophe...




Si les iPhone iPad n'utilise que les pixels centraux, changeant virtuellement la focale (virtuellement car la focale est une grandeur physique lié à l'optique), ce n'est pas le cas de reflex vidéo qui utilisent un autre arrangement pour filmer...


Mais filmer avec un iPad, faut vraiment en vouloir...


----------



## PDD (28 Avril 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Sur un reflex numérique de qualité (je ne parle pas d'un bas de gamme, mais d'un appareil type 5d mkII OU III, 1d-x), il n'y a pas de drop, la focale reste: ça serait une catastrophe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourtant je peux te dire que la qualité des vidéos est impressionnante avec le 3, j'en suis vraiment surpris...


----------



## Tox (28 Avril 2012)

Je crois sincèrement que la comparaison entre ipad et reflex pro + objectif lumineux n'est pas raisonnable...


----------



## PDD (28 Avril 2012)

Je parle de la vidéo...


----------



## Tox (29 Avril 2012)

Regarde ce que peut faire un Canon 5D ...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Avril 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Regarde ce que peut faire un Canon 5D ...





Oui, la comparaison n'est pas possible...


J'utilise mon 5d2 pour filmer les mariages que je réalise (mais à la base je suis photographe, le film n'est qu'un plus). Je peut te dire que la plupart de mes clients, même possédant une caméra hé, sont bluffé... C'est du à la taille du capteur qui peret de jouer beaucoup avec la profondeur de champs, ce que ne peut pas faire un camés opté, même hd, avec son capteur de la taille d'un ongle... Le format du capteur compte énormément...


Le capteur de l'ipad 3 est trop petit pour être utilisable sérieusement....


----------

